
Show HN: Intuitive AI for better travel - reverseengineer
https://curios.io
======
sleiman
Great idea, just tested with two cities I'm familiar with (Montreal to
Toronto) and it showed very interesting results. Well done!

~~~
reverseengineer
sleiman, thank you. It recommends best possible signtseeing experience within
prefered budget and time. Much more sophisticated than just routing through
the cities between two points and adding POI. It is zillion times more
sophisticated. I even don't understand it sometimes, then verify and validate,
that thing is intelligent...

------
carlmungz
Cool idea. Just tried it for a UK trip but it could not pick up the place
where I wanted to start my trip?

~~~
reverseengineer
carlmungz, thank you for mentioning this. In UK you could start from ~20
airports. The idea is to fly to the start point, rent a car, and drive to the
end point. We could increase the list of start airports to 100, will think of
it. It is beta, and your feedback will shape the product.

~~~
carlmungz
Ah, right. I was using it as a UK resident trying to plan a road trip as
opposed to somebody flying in and trying to plan a road trip. The 20 airports
you've chosen will be enough because we only have 20 major airports with
international flights.

------
wingerlang
Pretty cool, but how is this AI? Seems more like it gets various major points
on the trip and then finds POIs around each area.

Also why "geeks"? Hopefully that's just a beta thing.

------
reverseengineer
wingerlang,

thanks for stopping by, and for your feedback.

AI because it is synthetic intelligence, it does what human intelligence
cannot do. It's artificial smartness in NP complexity and CSP. You could
calculate money and time expenses yourself, and figure out how accurate they
are, for each request.

Yes for "geeks". Beta for travel geeks, and geeks who love to travel.

~~~
pc86
You can click "reply" under a comment to keep everything in the thread it is
supposed to be in.

~~~
reverseengineer
indeed, missed it, thank you, from now and on - that way.

